#  > Dating >  > Uit het oog, maar niet uit het hart >  'oh, marokkaanse schoonheid...'

## Nassier1978

Ben een bruine islamitische jongen, en flip helemaal door als ik marokkaanse schoonheden zie. Wat moet ik doen?

----------


## tahramt

Gewoon doorlopen gek.

----------


## konnit

IEs mooi he

----------


## juffrouw_jamila

> _Geplaatst door Nassier1978_ 
> *Ben een bruine islamitische jongen, en flip helemaal door als ik marokkaanse schoonheden zie. Wat moet ik doen?*


niet kijken...kun je ook niet flippen!  :schrik:

----------


## arachidbt

vragen of ie zin heeft in een kop koffie?

----------


## Nassier1978

hallo

----------


## GiovanniHN

I know the feeling  :knipoog: 

Maar als Moslim heb je wel meer kans bij marokkaanse schoonheden, in tegenstelling tot iemand die alleen maar bruin is  :frons: .

----------


## JamaL_JamaL

> _Geplaatst door Nassier1978_ 
> *Ben een bruine islamitische jongen, en flip helemaal door als ik marokkaanse schoonheden zie. Wat moet ik doen?*


haar zoenen strelen en haar laten flippen  :duim:   :duim:

----------


## [arab]last-hope

hahaha .. 
probeer je bij eentje te concentreren .. en begin er rustig aan want dat vinden ze leuker :P niet gelijk met de deur naar binnen lopen ( of hoe zeg je dat !?  :Confused:   :gniffel:   :gniffel:  )

----------


## tetouania4ever

hou je in...  :slaap:

----------


## ~sorajat~

> _Geplaatst door JamaL_JamaL_ 
> *haar zoenen strelen en haar laten flippen  *


Dat gene wat jou nooit zal gaan lukken bij een meid  :moe:

----------


## ~sorajat~

> _Geplaatst door Nassier1978_ 
> *Ben een bruine islamitische jongen, en flip helemaal door als ik marokkaanse schoonheden zie. Wat moet ik doen?*


 :haha:   :haha:

----------


## love y 4-ever

salaam

jij zegt dat jij flipt als jij een marokaanse meisje ziet niet allen jij hoor bent zo der zijn der veel die zo zijn hoor wat jij moet den is gewoon recht voor je kijken en zeker niet op haar af gaan en gaan kussen zoals jamal jamal zegt dat gaat zeker niet lukken moehim ik kan je moelijk zeggen wat je moet doen maar als ik een jonge was dan zou ik zeker niet op haar afgaan en gaan kussen


moehiem veel plezier he

----------


## Tiger_Lily

Tsja...we zijn nou eenmaal G E W E L D I G!  :schok:  



Tip: ga niet kwijlend lopen kijken en roepen dan rennen ze alleen maar nog harder weg...  :tunis:

----------


## El_Islam

> _Geplaatst door Tiger_Lily_ 
> *Tsja...we zijn nou eenmaal G E W E L D I G!  
> 
> 
> 
> Tip: ga niet kwijlend lopen kijken en roepen dan rennen ze alleen maar nog harder weg... *


precies  :duim:

----------


## Amqra

> _Geplaatst door Nassier1978_ 
> *Ben een bruine islamitische jongen, en flip helemaal door als ik marokkaanse schoonheden zie. Wat moet ik doen?*


Niks doen!

Marokkaanse meiden houden van bruine moslims....  :aftel: 

 :knipoog:

----------


## miss-alhoeceima

je moet gwn naar haar kijken, toto dat zij trg kijkt wahahahahahah en derna jah haar nmr vragen en zo hahahahha

----------


## halfbloedjongen25

gewoon regellen man datje daar moeite mee hebt ik regel ze met borkas met hoofdoeken en zonder als er iets makelijks is om te regellen dan zijn zij t wel

----------


## Dehya

> I know the feeling 
> 
> Maar als Moslim heb je wel meer kans bij marokkaanse schoonheden, in tegenstelling tot iemand die alleen maar bruin is .


Hahahaha.

----------


## Mevr.Bentaib

> gewoon regellen man datje daar moeite mee hebt ik regel ze met borkas met hoofdoeken en zonder als er iets makelijks is om te regellen dan zijn zij t wel


Grappenmaker

----------


## halfbloedjongen25

gewoon regele marokaanse meisjes zijn makelijk je hoeft aleen te fluiten

----------


## Mevr.Bentaib

Niet ALLE marokkaanse meisjes hoor

----------


## miss-alhoeceima

whahahahhahahahahhahahahahhaha alls die meid uw ook mooi vind jha gaat ze dan naar uw kijken en zo duss ga en vraag haar nummer en bell haar of zo je moet haar beter lerenkennen XX MISS ALHOECEIMA

----------

